# 20 year marriage



## Carburatedexcuses (Jun 4, 2019)

Looking for perspectives and wisdom


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You'll have to lay out some details if you want help


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I've been married a little over 20 years ....... toss it out there. Come on...lets hear it !


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just go to the appropriate section of TAM and ask for the help you need. 

We'll be here for you.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll take a stab in the dark! Unless you are happy with your marriage in all the important ways, get out now while you are still young enough to move on and be happy. Was I close? lol


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

I've been married 28 years....how can we help?


----------

